# pic's and video's from today @ river run



## walker

meet up with blue beast, dsglightning, and n20notorious and some of there friends had a blast guys . here are a few video's and pictures.. hope yall enjoy. 5th down are video's just click them and they will play

my son hooked on mud










tim aka dsglighnting cutin up









some of the group in the woods









this why friends don't let friends ride yahama's ..bwhahahah









n20notorious stuck ...

me dsglightning and n20notorious 



this hole took 1 of my dang croc's


this hole was nasty mofo



me dsglightning and n20notorious representing for mimb


----------



## meangreen360

Sweet pics and vids! Looks like yall had a blast. I need to get my butt out there and ride with you guys.


----------



## filthyredneck

Good vids bud, must've left the camera lady at home lol. Definitely was alot more water out there July 4 weekend... looks like plenty of mud still though. I see you still aim for the chest deep stuff lol. Cant wait to come back...maybe I can talk meangreen360 into throwin his bike on my trailer and ridin with next time I head up there...


----------



## bruteforce504

nice video's and pic. look like a blast. and those are some nice bikes:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

awsome pix n vids!


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!!! :rockn:


Was that Larry the Cable Guy ridin the black brute???????????? :bigok:


----------



## walker

Polaris425 said:


> Nice!!! :rockn:
> 
> 
> Was that Larry the Cable Guy ridin the black brute???????????? :bigok:


nope just his twin !!!!!! bwhahahaha


----------



## walker

filthyredneck08brute said:


> Good vids bud, must've left the camera lady at home lol. Definitely was alot more water out there July 4 weekend... looks like plenty of mud still though. I see you still aim for the chest deep stuff lol. Cant wait to come back...maybe I can talk meangreen360 into throwin his bike on my trailer and ridin with next time I head up there...


 yea left at home took my son instead. yea i had to try that hole again . it was a workout ....


----------



## lilbigtonka

man looks like yall had a blast and looks like them 32's were eaten son......


----------



## george

sweet videos... i need to make a trip back to river run that place is alot of fun


----------



## blue beast

i had a great time also missed some of the good stuff .hard to find them.when u dont know who to look for.gotta fo it agian sometime


----------



## N2Otorious

Thanks for the pics ... and videoz GREAT TIME !!! - - - this is tim, were on the way to dallas to eat with the girls.


----------



## badazzbrute

Looks like a blast... Nice pics and vids...


----------



## N2Otorious

It was a good day... Brad you missed it, we went out after you left and the wife and tim's GF was all bushy tailed, picking mud off my bike and rubing in on my neck, and trying for the face when we were over on look out mountain, I told her, your going to pay for that later. Later when we went back down to the rope swing, I drug her azz into the BIG Azz mud hole, she was covered in mud all the way up to the neck.. I asked here" Was it worth it?, Her response was, "Yeah, Now lets go ride..."

Red neck girlz, Ya gotta love'em.


----------



## bruteforce504

N2Otorious said:


> Red neck girlz, Ya gotta love'em.


 
:bigok::bigok::bigok::bigok::bigok::bigok:


----------



## 08GreenBrute

nice pics ,looks like you had a good time


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Awesome Vids..That was a mean hole....Bet you slept good, that looked like a work-out.


----------



## walker

RDs Neighbor said:


> Awesome Vids..That was a mean hole....Bet you slept good, that looked like a work-out.


 
i needed a relief driver half way threw but i had no takers ...


----------



## 03dsglightning

OF course not....you could barely walk out there without drowning


----------



## walker

03dsglightning said:


> OF course not....you could barely walk out there without drowning


that ain't no lie i'm 6 foot and it was up to my chest :rockn:


----------



## Josh

Dang, Looked like a good time. I missed out, Hopefully i'll be able to catch up next time and make it. That hole looked familiar..


----------



## N2Otorious




----------



## 03dsglightning

Lol I remember that.... I took that pic


----------



## moonstruck

walker my renegade made it threw that same hole u were in last saturday...and i aint got no lift lol...hehe


----------



## N2Otorious

moonstruck said:


> walker my renegade made it threw that same hole u were in last saturday...and i aint got no lift lol...hehe


Was it attached to a Brute? :haha:


----------



## filthyredneck

Must've skipped across it lol...thats a deep freakin hole, seen it in person.


----------



## walker

moonstruck said:


> walker my renegade made it threw that same hole u were in last saturday...and i aint got no lift lol...hehe


well whoop di do on yo suburu ... bwhahahah you talkin about the 1st hole or the 2nd .. the 2nd was way worse than the 1st ... where you been hiding at ..


----------



## moonstruck

i was coming through the other way and just went through one of em....and decided thats enough for me lmao....man just been working...and tryin to ride when i have my rare saturdays off...we are ridding out at mud creek today if anyone is interested?...we will just have 2 red gades and my yeller one


----------



## walker

gotta work but sounds fun .. take some photos and vid's


----------



## filthyredneck

Walker whens the next weekend that you'll be off and want to go ride? I'd like to meet back up with you and N2Otorious and some of the other guys one weekend here sometime soon. Doesnt matter if its at RiverRun or MudCreek... I just want to come back out there.


----------



## walker

well i'm on vacation the week of the meet and greet . there is that mudaploooooooza ride at rabbit creek in kilgore . but that is the weekend before meet and greet dont wanna brake nothing.. why dont you load up and go to mississippi with me ..


----------



## 03dsglightning

mines apart right now  ricky and a few friends from down here are helpn me get it together.


----------



## walker

03dsglightning said:


> mines apart right now  ricky and a few friends from down here are helpn me get it together.


let me guess CLUTCH issues again..


----------



## blue beast

03dsglightning said:


> mines apart right now  ricky and a few friends from down here are helpn me get it together.


 is this from all that knockin and rattlin going on the other day . what was it have u figured that out yet. was it just the electrical or what???


----------



## filthyredneck

walker said:


> well i'm on vacation the week of the meet and greet . there is that mudaploooooooza ride at rabbit creek in kilgore . but that is the weekend before meet and greet dont wanna brake nothing.. why dont you load up and go to mississippi with me ..


Well as far as MS goes, I want to go really bad. Me and meangreen360 were actually talkin about takin my truck up there together to save $$$... if you got room for him, then maybe both of us could pitch in together to help you out with fuel and stuff. I know for sure my trailer will fit 2 brutes with ease, may be able to turn one or two sideways and get em all 3 on there. Would be your call. You got my number, just let me know.


----------



## walker

filthyredneck08brute said:


> Well as far as MS goes, I want to go really bad. Me and meangreen360 were actually talkin about takin my truck up there together to save $$$... if you got room for him, then maybe both of us could pitch in together to help you out with fuel and stuff. I know for sure my trailer will fit 2 brutes with ease, may be able to turn one or two sideways and get em all 3 on there. Would be your call. You got my number, just let me know.


cracker please i'm using our 26 ft enclosed race car trailer.. i be havin room for a few more than 3 . josh[ jbadon ] might go he wouldn't know till closer to that time... and gina is coming too as of right now .. but i will talk to josh . but if we have to i can carry his and his wifes and they follow us.. but hell yea we got plenty of room


----------



## filthyredneck

It just depends on how many you got riding with you bro... we're just lookin at carpoolin' cuz it saves both of us on the fuel bill. Nice to know you got the room for the atv's though.


----------



## walker

i wi;; talk to jbadon and find out for sure . if he dont go it will be me and gina and who ever else and i have a safe place for you to park while we are gone


----------



## filthyredneck

Guess we'll play it by ear till it gets a lil closer. Dont want to be a burden on anyone, we kinda have an idea of what our trip is gonna cost if we ride together in my truck and its do-able so we're ok either way.


----------



## meangreen360

I have a onan 2600 gen or a 12000 true life gen. The onan is much quiter though. Can barely hear that bad boy running. Fiflthy-You gonna have to bring your own air matress though. Not gonna share!lol


----------



## filthyredneck

meangreen360 said:


> I have a onan 2600 gen or a 12000 true life gen. The onan is much quiter though. Can barely hear that bad boy running. Fiflthy-You gonna have to bring your own air matress though. Not gonna share!lol


AWWE come on now...dont be like that. Its ok, Walkers more cuddly than you are anyways:haha:.... Just Kidding


----------



## meangreen360

Whats really going on:thinking:


----------



## 03dsglightning

No that was some
Clutch noise and the
Timing chain i have to replace it.


----------



## walker

meangreen360 said:


> Whats really going on:thinking:


kinda what i'm thinkin.. my chick is coming with me . so your S O L justin.. lol.. meangreen i have 5500 honda generator.. yall will not be burdening me .. that sucks tim ned any help don't call me ..bwjhahahahah just kidding


----------



## blue beast

i knew it sounded like more than clutch noises. good luck on getting it back together,dont leave out too many screws... HA HA HA!!!


----------



## N2Otorious

I'm going to the Mississippi ride, Instead of the Mudapalooza ride at Kilgore. The MS. ride is like 45 minutes from my Dad's house. I'll be visiting him that week before the ride.


----------



## 03dsglightning

Its not that bad...just time consuming. Ricky and his group from NT and MHP are helpin me get all the necessary parts etc for the build, and of course ill fix some things :rockn: while im in there


----------



## walker

sweet you goin with john to mississippi


----------



## 03dsglightning

well all the kawai tech's that have been calln can eat it... i figured it out lol. 

Doubt it walker im shure hes going with his family. I wasnt envited.


----------



## walker

you are now ... have to get a final head count but if there is room you are more than welcome to come to


----------



## 03dsglightning

i may go ....i dont know for shure yet all the other groups i know are going to mudapalooza


----------



## N2Otorious

03dsglightning said:


> well all the kawai tech's that have been calln can eat it... i figured it out lol.
> 
> Doubt it walker im shure hes going with his family. I wasnt envited.


I doubt you can take off and go with me. Hitch a ride with Walker, I'll see you guys up there. If there is a shortage of room, I can carry your bike up there no problem.

I'm leaving here on.
Aug 27 - Leaving Tyler - To Natchez (In-Laws)
Aug 31 - Leving Natchez - To My Dads in Tylertown, MS.
Sep 3rd - Leave Tylertown - Georgetown(MIMB Ride).
Sep 5th - Leave MIMB ride back to tylertown, to drop of trailer, and then head back to Tyler.


----------



## walker

why you droping your trailer off??


----------



## N2Otorious

walker said:


> why you droping your trailer off??



dropping trailer at dads...... loading up and using his bigger, air conditioned, trailer... can sleep in cold trailer with bikes inside..... then return his trailer, and get mine.

make sense?


----------



## 03dsglightning

I'll be going with the north Texas atv and tmhp , rickys group. The ride is here local. No reAson to drive.


----------



## walker

N2Otorious said:


> dropping trailer at dads...... loading up and using his bigger, air conditioned, trailer... can sleep in cold trailer with bikes inside..... then return his trailer, and get mine.
> 
> make sense?


 
yes sir !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 03dsglightning

MINE runs again lol.


----------



## walker

sweet baby bearded jesus ...


----------



## 03dsglightning

Lol


----------



## filthyredneck

Walker what have you figured out about headcount so far? ...I'm trying to figure out if I need to drive my truck or ride with you. Its kinda lookin like it'll only be me, meangreen360 has some stuff goin on with work and not sure if he's gonna make it now. I do have that weekend off for sho though...


----------



## walker

working on that now ....


----------

